# Topics > Robotics > Robot parts, robot components, robot accessories, robot hardware >  SEED Solutions, THK CO., LTD., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - THK CO., LTD.

----------


## Airicist

THK Develops! Next-generation robot SEED Solutions

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> THK exhibited its “SEED Solutions” components for next-generation robots at the International Robot Exhibition 2015. “SEED Solutions” are a family of components ideal for autonomous robot development, mainly consisting of actuator systems, which perform movement, and master systems, which provide control.
> 
> “SEED Solutions” were developed as component parts for next-generation robots, but is also being used in a variety of automated equipment, such as by automobile manufacturers and customers manufacturing bio inspection equipment.

----------


## Airicist

THK Seed solutions 2017

Published on Jan 20, 2017

----------

